# Plug Finish



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

I am trying my hand at making plugs and was wondering what the best final finish should be.
Gloss? Semi-gloss? Satin?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I also just started making my own plugs this weekend. I have only primered so far. I bought semi gloss paint but I don't think it matteres I guess is just a judgement call, you can use satin if you want b/c the epoxy is just going to give it the shine anyway.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

Is this stuff I can pick up at home depot??? If so, what should I look for?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

What are you talking about, the paint or the epoxy? Well it doesn't matter you can get both of them at Home Depot, or walmart for that matter. I just painted one of mine last night with regular old $1 can spay paint and it looks pretty good so far, I am going to try and epoxy it tonight. Wish me luck


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

I plan on spray painting my plugs, but am unsure how to protect/waterproof them... any specific epoxy I should look for??? is it spray on, or in a can?


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I soak mine in a 50/50 misture of boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits. soak them for a couple of minutes totaly submerged. Let them hang dry for about a week. 

If you use any rags with this mixture make sure and THROW THEM AWAY!! they can CAUSE FIRES!! They can and will self combust. 

Anyway, when dry lightly sand them with like 240 grit. I like to use the gold can zinsser B.I.N for the primer. 

I use anita's brand water based acrylic paint with my airbrush. let dry for a couple of days. I coat with a good 2 stage epoxy. the take them swimming. hth, jim


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

what wood and how dry is the raw blank...if you carve a wet plug(pine,etc)...you may have trouble when you finish it...house paint won't work...


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I use cedar and pine mostly. I let my wood sit for a few weeks in the shed before i turn. 

I get my paint at A.C. moore they have the anita's craft paints on sale all the time. 4 for a dollar. I used to use createx but 4.00 a 2oz bottle vs .25 for a 2oz bottle. Have had good luck with it.


----------



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

OK. Let me restate what I want to know. What I wondering is waht sort of reflectivity should I aim for. I read somewhere that natural fish have a 18% reflectance. Rapala minnows are 16-17% reflectance of light.
Do you folks have any strong feelings aobut how much gloss the final finish should have? 
otherwise low gloss or satin finish, semi-gloss or high gloss?

Thanks.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I use two-ton devcon epoxy for my waterproofing coat. It gives a gloss finish. As turbid as the bay is I can't imagine wanting a dull coat. Actually it might be overthinking the situation to worry about this too much. The important thing is to make sure the lure is protected from water and has a hard finish to avoid problems if hits some rocks.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I forgot to mention this, but make sure you don't get the devcon 5-minute epoxy. I sets up too fast and will turn yellow. The devcon two-ton epoxy gives you about 10 minutes to apply before it starts to get tacky. Mix only enough for one plug at a time. Apply it under a bright light so you can see if there are any spots where it's not coated well enough.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

hey nd, it doesn't matter if you use gloss or semi or whatever. it all works. it all catches fish and it all looks nice.  

Use whatever you want that's what makes them custom.


----------



## ndcarper (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks. I'll get less scientific about this stuff and just have fun amking my own lures an fishing with em.
I guess I'll get some urethane spar varnish at my local Wallymart.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I would use a 2 part epoxy. Spar is great for furniture but not a great choice for plugs.

go with devcon 30 or you can use glaze coat from you local home depot. 

A.C. moore carries envirotex, that is what i would recommend. Have fun and post some pics when you finish them. I will have some too post here shortly. Just need to epoxy and rig up the hooks and they will be done.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey guys, Ive been building my own plugs for awhile now, and I use Finishcure epoxy. You can get it at most hobby shops, and it works nicely. A really good site for plug building is stripersonline.com, anything you need to know about plug building can be learned on there, a nice bunch of guys, and some killer plugs. Alot of those guys use either Systems Three Clear Coat, mirror coat, or Envirotex. They are all good, just personal preference. The system three does come out very nice though.
















^those are some i made, sorry if the pics are big 

-Jeff


----------

